# DISH Network’s ViP722k receiver only outputs 1080i with 1080p VoD?



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

I’m a recent DISH Network subscriber who came over to them from DirecTV, Inc. I am very pleased with DISH in almost every imaginable way and am truly thankful I can be rid of DriecTV, Inc. I did stump DISH Network’s second level technical support, though. Basically, DISH only has one “true” 1080p channel (it is one of the 500’s). However, when one goes to “DISH Cinema” one can find movies that are in “SD”, “HD” and/or “1080p”. When one rents the 1080p content the content is displayed at 1080i and NOT 1080p. Yet, the one channel that has 1080p content really does show in 1080p (you can tell because the TV is “tested” by the receiver for 1080p compatibility and DISH has a warning before the renal agreement stating that). 

So, do the following statements sound right to those at this forum who may know?

1) With VoD what DISH Network means by SD, HD and 1080p is that the SD is 480p, the HD is 1080i and the 1080p is 1080p. However, the receiver will only show 1080i even if the VoD is full 1080p? 

2) DISH Network has only one channel that displays in full 1080p and there is no way on their website to find out what it is. One must use the guide and look at the 500 channels to find it. 

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

1) If the VOD ordered is 1080p, it will be displayed on your TV as 1080p (if the TV does not support 1080p, all you get is a black screen). If just the "HD" VOD is ordered, it's 1080i.

2) I couldn't find anywhere online that has the 1080p VOD list (only 1 is available on 612/622/722/722k). The best link I could find is http://www.dishnetwork.com/vod/default.aspx


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> 1) If the VOD ordered is 1080p, it will be displayed on your TV as 1080p (if the TV does not support 1080p, all you get is a black screen). If just the "HD" VOD is ordered, it's 1080i.
> 
> 2) I couldn't find anywhere online that has the 1080p VOD list (only 1 is available on 612/622/722/722k). The best link I could find is http://www.dishnetwork.com/vod/default.aspx


Thanks, Matt! On the number one you answered&#8230;that is the problem. Within DISH Cinema I order 1080p content, but it outputs in 1080i. It also doesn't do the "test" for 1080p like the 500 channel does. The DISH Technician I spoke with told me the only 1080p content DISH has is the single channel in the 500s and advised I do not rent movies from DISH Cinema because 1080p content isn't offered there and the fact that one can rent 1080p is "a mistake on the part of the guys who do the menu"...his words, not mine.

Are you saying that since my TV supports 1080p from the 500 channel that it should be able to do the same with rented 1080p in DISH Cinema? If so, I agree, but that isn't the case on my end. Also, if the 1080p rented DISH Cinema content is pushed from the receiver to the TV in 1080p why do none of the 1080p offerings force a 1080p compatibility test like the single 500 channel does?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you know that it's not being broadcast in 1080p? 

I don't know why it doesn't do a compatibility test.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> How do you know that it's not being broadcast in 1080p?
> 
> I don't know why it doesn't do a compatibility test.


I look at the TV's display setting when watching TV to see what the resolution is. An example would be when I had DirecTV, Inc.'s receiver it was set to auto format (based on source). Whenever it bounced between 480i/480p/720p/1080i/1080p I would be able to see from the TV's display settings what resolution was being displayed at the time.

Do you know if VoD is supposed to have a 1080p test disclaimer for 1080p content just like the 500 channel does?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bontox said:


> Do you know if VoD is supposed to have a 1080p test disclaimer for 1080p content just like the 500 channel does?


No, its done in the background, you do not see it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You should be able to tell for sure what the resolution is by the TV itself. Most any TV today if you pick "Info" or something similar, will show what the resolution it is receiving is.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Strange, I don't doubt that they aren't 1080p, but I'll do some digging.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> Strange, I don't doubt that they aren't 1080p, but I'll do some digging.


Cool!


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

[email protected] Network said:


> Strange, I don't doubt that they aren't 1080p, but I'll do some digging.


Some more information...

I verified the following via the "display" button for my TV. I just rented Tron from channel 501 in 1080p and the DISH receiver displays it as 1080p/24. I then confirmed that when I rented IMAX Hubble 3D in 1080p the DISH receiver displays it as 1080i.

Tron:









Hubble:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Make sure you rent the correct version of Hubble.

I don't have a 722K... but I do have a 922, which shares a lot of common hardware.

I just tested renting the Hubble 1080p from Dish Online and it played in 1080p for me.

When you look at Dish Online offerings you will see a 1080p version of Hubble and an HD version as well... They are marked in the same way as the channel 501 movies.

Incidentally... in case you didn't know... the channel 501 movies are not really a channel in the traditional sense anyway... they actually point to VOD that has already been downloaded to your receiver overnight in the Dish-reserved space...

So... if a movie is available in 1080p via channel 501... it should be the same as if you waited for it to download from Dish Online... as they should be using the same file vault to push the channel 501 VOD to your receiver.

Basically... I tested Hubble 1080p and it worked for me... so I'm thinking maybe you accidentally ordered the "regular" HD version by accident.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for this information. For the record, yes I am sure that all four times I tested VoD I rented 1080p. Due to your assistance I was able to finally convince DISH that there is an issue. If nothing else I appreciate the confidence builder knowing that others with my equipment are receiving a product (1080p VoD) that I was not even though the 501 channel functioned for me as advertised. So, DISH will be coming out today to review and repair. My guess is they will replace the 722k, but we will see. I’ll post back the resolution for the forum’s records as this has been one heck of an odd ride considering DISH technical support seems stumped. At this time I’m just glad they are coming out so soon…


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Please do let us know, because it is a weird one... I know some people have HDMI compatibility issues with some HDTVs... but since channel 501 1080p worked for you, that ruled that scenario out.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Please do let us know, because it is a weird one... I know some people have HDMI compatibility issues with some HDTVs... but since channel 501 1080p worked for you, that ruled that scenario out.


The initial 722k was replaced with a new *refurbished* 722k. Issue remains. Two different technicians verified the issue. One called and spoke with second level support (a.k.a. "Dr. Dish") and was told the same as I, "DISH does not have 1080p VoD content at this time [even though the customer can select and purchase it labeled as such]". Both of the technicians on-site agreed that the offered information was less than accurate. The second technician is escalating the case.

Oh, the technicians were thorough. The first changed out the HDMI cable. The second attempted 1080p VoD with Component cable (TV is 1080p native via Component & HDMI).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe there is a firmware issue with the 722K then.

Like I said earlier, the 922 shares a lot of the same hardware, but it runs completely different firmware.

I can definitely verify the existence of actual 1080p Dish Online content as I rented the exact same movie you did... so whomever is giving that answer is not properly informed, as you no doubt already are aware.

IF you couldn't do any 1080p at all then checking the cabling or your TV might have revealed something... but since you can view the 501 content in 1080p... the only thing left is if there is just some weird glitch in the firmware... especially now that you are running a completely different receiver.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Maybe there is a firmware issue with the 722K then.
> 
> Like I said earlier, the 922 shares a lot of the same hardware, but it runs completely different firmware.
> 
> ...


Ah, so your receiver is a 922 then?

It's agreed about the potential for a firmware glitch with the 722k. I would be fine with that, too. The really odd thing here is that the on-site tech and I are being told the same thing by senior technical staff&#8230;that the 1080p via VoD exists only on a single 501 channel. Why wouldn't they just say it's a firmware issue? Maybe I'm the first to report it? If so, that still doesn't explain the Dr. Dish dudes expressing the same denial of 1080p VoD content.

So, enjoy Stewart! Acording to DISH Network your 1080p VoD equipment is an enigma! :shrug:

If any others are reading this thread would you be able to confirm 1080p via VoD on your next content purchase and post your findings here? It would be appreciated.

I'm told I'll hear back on the issue at hand early next week&#8230;


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would have hoped someone else with a 722K would have posted some success/failure in here by now.

My results on a 922 can only confirm that the 1080p content does in fact exist... and unfortunately don't help if it is a 722K glitch... and definitely doesn't explain why some at Dish think that they don't offer 1080p content.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

Understood and thank you. Some additional information: on another forum a member posted with success on testing 1080p with Hubble via his 722. If it is firmware (looking a lot like it now) I hope it isn’t isolated to my TV model (Sony KDS-60A3000). I would think that the more obscure the firmware issue is the less pressure there is to deploy a fix.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It is also my understanding that 1080p is only on one channel 501, it has always been that way.

I cannot confirm this personally because my displays are all 1080i or 720p or not colocated with my 722k.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> It is also my understanding that 1080p is only on one channel 501, it has always been that way..


As we have been discussing... Dish has 1080p in two forms:

Channel 501 movies are sometimes available in 1080p.

There are also Dish Online offerings available in 1080p to download if you are connected to broadband.

The OP seems to be able to view 1080p content from channel 501, but not from the Dish Online 1080p content.


----------



## bontox (Dec 1, 2008)

As promised I’m reporting back to the forums with the resolution to this issue as far as I am concerned. Sadly, the technical issue is still unresolved. However, to DISH Network’s credit they did graciously allow for me to cancel my fledgling contract without penalty. DISH Network and I still have some business to attend to with the return of their hardware and my final bill. I trust there will be no further issues, but I will report back if that is not the case.

Thank you to all who assisted along the way.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

All over 1080p? That's a shame. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

One wonders what Direct TV CSR's went through previously.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know what the solution to the problem is... it sounds like a 722K firmware issue... but I certainly wouldn't cancel Dish if that were the only problem.

_FYI... moving this to the 722K forum (I keep forgetting to move it)._


----------

